# 3 months of bad Tinc eggs...



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

My citronella tincs have been laying eggs since mid-January and haven't had any tadpoles hatch out  She says abiout every week and a half, anywhere from 2-15 eggs at a time. Most of the time the eggs begin looking good, about half begin developing, and about a dozen overall have made it to the point where they wiggle in the yolk. 

They are fed daily, dusted with Repashy Ca Plus almost daily, and are a little under 2 years old. 

Am I doing something wrong or am I just being impatient? Thanks for any advice!

(no-dot female, other 2 are males - the 3 dot does most of the work)


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not real familiar with the the repashy supplements and I have only heard good things about them but I would not do calcium everyday. I alternate calcium and vitamins each feeding. You could also try cycling your female down she may need a boost with such high levels of breeding. Hopefully ed can chime in as he knows more than I about supplementing.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

You could leave the eggs with the parents and let them take care of them. Just make sure there is water filled soaking dish for the male, so he can water the eggs. This was recommended to me by an old timer, and worked for one of my pairs. After the tadpoles became viable, I then started pulling the eggs. Not sure why it worked, but it did. Sometimes the eggs do better with some of my pairs if left with the parents, instead of pulling them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bad eggs can be a sign of a vitamin A deficiency. Repashy now makes Repashy Vitamin A Plus for just this purpose. At first glance, this first linked thread looks like I screwed and gave you the wrong thread. I didn't though, it's a good one for you.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/78983-azureus-poor-sight.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81184-bad-eggs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/78022-die-before-birth-help.html
Good luck!


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

we use Repashy Calcium Plus ["Our “All-in-One” Insect Dusting Powder provides essential vitamins, minerals and trace elements. Featuring both *Retinol and Carotenoids as sources of Vitamin A*."] They aren't expired, I just bought them a couple weeks ago. I read the recent tinc thread... we'll try cutting back on dusting to see if that works

We quit pulling eggs after the first 2-3 bad clutches. (she lays mostly in a petri dish under a cocohut but sometimes lays in a film canister)


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

How are you storing your supplements?


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Im guessing your pulling the eggs? How are you keeping the eggs? What is your temps, container, and humidity things like that?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Your Citronellas are gorgeous. Hopefully you can get some good egg production soon. They may just be trying to get it right. Give it time If you are using supplements that are not longer than 6 months old and store them in room temps they should be fine. I use Repashy Calcium plus and a Vitamin d supplement every feeding.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

If they dont quit laying bad eggs for you, Im just up the road from you and will be GLAD to take them off your hands


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

" We quit pulling eggs after the first 2-3 bad clutches. "

Supplements are stored in their Repasy Ca Plus bag at room temp, in a cabinet with a glass door (little light)

Redhead - thanks!  I'm hoping they get it worked out soon! 

David - hahaha i appreciate the help  but even if they didn't lay good eggs I'd still keep them around


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Most dart frog breeders and myself dust with repashy every day and I'm sure it says on the packet as well. 
Are you gut loading your insects before feeding, also using different types of insects to feed your darts! Not just fruit flies! 
Also feed Bean weevils, pea aphids, springtails, tropical woodlice, pinhead crickets.

It could be it's there first time laying eggs and will get there in the end being that ur feeding a wide range of insect feeders to ur darts. 

What sort of water are u spraying ur vivs with? U should only use rain water or better still bottle water from the shop, or reverse osmosis water from a aquarium/aquatic shop. Tap water will prob have a negative effect on everything as it contains bad chemicals and metals that will destroy everything in time. 

Or it could be the eggs are to hot, keep a eye on it. 

It could be all of or a mixture of things but I'm sure u will get there in the end. 

Good luck


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

DendroRachel said:


> " We quit pulling eggs after the first 2-3 bad clutches. "
> 
> Supplements are stored in their Repasy Ca Plus bag at room temp, in a cabinet with a glass door (little light)
> 
> ...


haha okay its worth a shot. Let me know when you get good eggs. Id like to get some cits to add to my collection!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would follow Doug's suggestion first.. Typically (based on anecdotal evidence) frogs that are producing eggs and are deficient in vitamin A need an additional boost than what is found in supplements meant to be used daily. This is because the frogs are producing eggs faster than they can properly provision them (since ovulation is keyed to fat availability and not the vitamins needed to properly provision them). 

Ed


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes I am gut loading with either Josh's Frogs or NE Herpetoculture media. 

I feed hydei, melanogasters, flour beetles and larvae, and the tanks are seeded with a crap ton of springtails and some isopods. i do termites every now and then too but haven't in a couple months. I get pinhead crickets when I can but there aren't any reptile shows in WV so I don't get them often (don't like to pay $$ for shipping)

I use filtered tap water treated with Tetrafuana's AquaSafe for reptiles. 


Soooooo basically it sounds like I need to alternate dusting everyday with some Repashy Vitamin A in addition to my Repashy Calcium Plus. I'll order some today and cut back on temps and misting to try to give me female a rest for now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The additional vitamin A should not be used more than once a week. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> The additional vitamin A should not be used more than once a week.
> 
> Ed


This is crucial! More than once a week will overdose them and put them into renal failure. Once the problem is solved, the vitamin A should not be used more than once a month.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> I would follow Doug's suggestion first..
> 
> Ed


Doug's suggestion?? Ha ha, where do you think I got that info, Ed?


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

haha thanks again everyone! I ordered some today, should be in by the end of the week. we'll do once a week until tadpoles hatch - I'll be on the look out for SLS. 

ps - 7 developing eggs under the cocohut right now and she laid 8 more in a film canister today


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on the breeding frogs! Hope the vitamin A works for you.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

So I may have spoken too soon... of the 7 I previously said were developing - 4 tadpoles hatched out and are doing great! I don't think I had enough water on the petri dish for the parents to transport them (or maybe I'm just impatient) so I helped them into the pool in the tank on my own. Tomorrow I think I'll take 2 out and raise them in their own containers - I don't think there is room for all 4 of them in the tank's pool. Wish me luck!  

ps - I'm still doing more Repashy Vitamin A once a week anyways


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

DendroRachel said:


> So I may have spoken too soon... of the 7 I previously said were developing - 4 tadpoles hatched out and are doing great! I don't think I had enough water on the petri dish for the parents to transport them (or maybe I'm just impatient) so I helped them into the pool in the tank on my own. Tomorrow I think I'll take 2 out and raise them in their own containers - I don't think there is room for all 4 of them in the tank's pool. Wish me luck!
> 
> ps - I'm still doing more Repashy Vitamin A once a week anyways


Congrats! Let me know when you get froglets that are ready, You already have some sold and im LOCAL lol


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

the 4 tadpoles are still doing great so far!


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

bump for updates - 
I love re-living first tadpoles through other members...
My first morph out felt like a new member of the family


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats with the tadpoles. My citronella have just started producing eggs . First clutch was 4 these all perished. Second clutch was two eggs only one tadpole forming . Third clutch of six eggs found today.. I've also got some alanis who seem to be going through a similar stage of what your citronella have been going through. I too was also recommended to use this Repashy vitamin A+ .. this has now been ordered and I'm hoping problems will be solved once i start using.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

kevchandler said:


> Congrats with the tadpoles. My citronella have just started producing eggs . First clutch was 4 these all perished. Second clutch was two eggs only one tadpole forming . Third clutch of six eggs found today.. I've also got some alanis who seem to be going through a similar stage of what your citronella have been going through. I too was also recommended to use this Repashy vitamin A+ .. this has now been ordered and I'm hoping problems will be solved once i start using.


Good luck Kev...erm Ed's wisdom spreads along way huh
thanks Ed !!

Stu


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

stu&shaz said:


> Good luck Kev...erm Ed's wisdom spreads along way huh
> thanks Ed !!
> 
> Stu


Transatlantic wisdom Is very welcome indeed stu..


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats! They look good. It's hard sometimes.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't been on in ages - sorry for the lack of updates! 

The said tadpoles did great, morphed out, and are beautiful little froglets that are already in their new homes!  

I've got 3 more tads - about 2.5, 2, and 1.5 months hatched. They are all developing well! 

I'm still having "bad egg" issues though. We moved from WV to OH and the stress caused them to stop laying for awhile. The trio is laying again (the 3 new tads are all post-move) but I'm getting the same issues - some don't develop at all, lots die after about a week of developing, and most frustrating of all - sometimes the egg's clear gel opens a couple days early and the tadpole/egg dies 

temps 70s, humidity ~90%
varied diet of melanogaster + hydei (off New England Herpetoculture's media), flour beetles + larva, bean beetles, isopods, springtails
dusted with Repashy Calcium plus about 4-5 times a week and about once a week with Repasy Vitamin A Plus


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

That's rough, I'm sorry to hear it.

I've never had my frogs breed so take this with the biggest grain of salt you can find, but have you given them a rest period? I've read that some frogs will keep on breeding even though they can't physically keep up the production. If you separate them (I have no idea how long is recommended...) and keep up with the fresh vit A supp.s that may help them get back on track.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I've had a similar problem with my azureus. Plenty of eggs, and yet no tadpoles. It could have something to do with the humidity, temperature, and what sort of vitamins and minerals the adult frogs are given.


----------

